# Al-Qaeda linked group arrested



## QC (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/world/alqaeda...ver-plot-to-attack-us-base-20090811-eh1p.html

*Al-Qaeda linked group arrested over plot to attack US base*

Kuwaiti authorities say they have arrested an al-Qaeda-linked group planning to attack a US military base in the small oil-rich state.

The Interior Ministry said in a statement on Tuesday that a "terrorist cell" of six Kuwaitis were in custody and have confessed to a plot to attack Camp Arifjan as well as the headquarters of the country's internal security agency.

The statement did not provide any further details.

Kuwait is a strong US ally, but Islamic militants in the country oppose the US military presence and since 2002 have attacked American troops and civilians working for them.

The attacks have killed one US Marine and one contractor.

AP


----------

